# How much grief am I going to get...?



## LuckyRed (27 October 2011)

It's our bloodhound pack Opening Meet this sunday (near Bucklebury if anyones interested) and cos my horse isn't fit enough yet after a month off) I'm borrowing a friends horse.  the only problem is that they have not yet managed to pull or even thin his mane (he hates it even being groomed) and don't want to hog it so, as new Joint Master I'm going to be there on a borrowed horse that won't stand still at the Meet and has a haircut that a 1970s punk would be proud of!

How much grief am I going to get from the Master.........!!!


----------



## Hunters (27 October 2011)

There is plenty of time between now and Sunday, even the whole of Saturday.  What's stopping you from using this time to become correctly turned out?


----------



## forestfantasy (27 October 2011)

LuckyRed said:



			I'm borrowing a friends horse.  the only problem is that they have not yet managed to pull or even thin his mane (he hates it even being groomed)QUOTE]

Erm this ^^ lol

Click to expand...


----------



## bounce (27 October 2011)

Take the scissors to it and then plait it up!  

See you there.


----------



## Hunters (27 October 2011)

Sorry - Not much of an excuse to me!  Can't imagine them saying that in the army!!?? lol !!

Can you imagine 'Sorry your Highness, but we only had three days to grrom this one!'

Get a vet or some necessary sedative and sort it...


----------



## Judgemental (27 October 2011)

For a Joint Master and considering your various other threads and posts, there is a remarkable amount of fuss and unnecessary problems that surround your hunting!


----------



## VoR (27 October 2011)

Hog it!


----------



## RunToEarth (27 October 2011)

You are a master, you are meant to be setting an example, for gods sake sort it out and plait it, or at worst hog it, if the joint master can't sort it out then you'll have problems.


----------



## Hunters (27 October 2011)

RunToEarth said:



			You are a master, you are meant to be setting an example, for gods sake sort it out and plait it, or at worst hog it, if the joint master can't sort it out then you'll have problems.
		
Click to expand...

Well said RunToEarth - I totally concur!!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (27 October 2011)

RunToEarth said:



			You are a master, you are meant to be setting an example, for gods sake sort it out and plait it, or at worst hog it, if the joint master can't sort it out then you'll have problems.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto.....there is just no excuse. There are ways and means and you have plenty of time.


----------



## PorkChop (28 October 2011)

LuckyRed said:



			It's our bloodhound pack Opening Meet this sunday (near Bucklebury if anyones interested) and cos my horse isn't fit enough yet after a month off) I'm borrowing a friends horse.  the only problem is that they have not yet managed to pull or even thin his mane (he hates it even being groomed) and don't want to hog it so, as new Joint Master I'm going to be there on a borrowed horse that won't stand still at the Meet and has a haircut that a 1970s punk would be proud of!

How much grief am I going to get from the Master.........!!!

Click to expand...

Are you for real?


----------



## Judgemental (28 October 2011)

LJR said:



			Are you for real?
		
Click to expand...

LJR, I quite agree, I have read several threads and posts by LuckyRed and am becoming increasingly irritated!

For a so called Joint Master, the message is very clear, get your act together.


----------



## PortwayPaddy (28 October 2011)

For goodness sake, if you can't do it yourself, pay a mobile groom in to do it.  Or give it some Sedalin and get stuck in.

I always have my boy clipped, plaited etc by one of the grooms at our yard - Glitterfuzz - our YM, is a mega clipper and plaiter. 

I must say if 3 days to off and you are whittling about not being able to get to terms with a horses mane, your other Joint Masters may have more to worry about than your turn out.

Paddy


----------



## LuckyRed (28 October 2011)

Hmmm - it's _not _my horse so I can't hire a vet, hog it or anything else!  I'm going up on saturday to clip him and sort him out as much as I can, but if the owners refuse to allow him to be hogged and wont sedate then by your tolerant approach the only other option is to not go! 

Having only posted 2 posts on here about this - it's curious that people are 'increasingly irritated' - doesn't take much to irritate some people does it?


----------



## Judgemental (28 October 2011)

LuckyRed said:



			Hmmm - it's _not _my horse so I can't hire a vet, hog it or anything else!  I'm going up on saturday to clip him and sort him out as much as I can, but if the owners refuse to allow him to be hogged and wont sedate then by your tolerant approach the only other option is to not go! 

Having only posted 2 posts on here about this - it's curious that people are 'increasingly irritated' - doesn't take much to irritate some people does it?
		
Click to expand...

People who come onto this forum purporting to be a Joint Master of any pack of hounds would be expected to be giving advice, not seeking it. Especially on such a incidental issue.


----------



## Amymay (28 October 2011)

I would be horrified if my Master wasn't imaculately turned out.

Why can't you plait it???


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (28 October 2011)

Have to say I wouldn't be at all impressed if a Master turned up unplaited, especially to an opening meet, (even if it isn't your day to master) At the end off last season I got my new horse and she came with a seriously short, thick mane, think like a hog growing out!! She wouldn't let us pull it and I will admit that I went out 4 times unplaited with her, (this was in march, so some people say it's correct anyway) and each time I apologised to the Master and they totally understood when they saw her mane . I would not off done it at opening meets or more prestige meets, and the reason we didn't want to pusure her thinning her mane and upsetting her was that if she didn't take to hunting then she would off gone back. However she was very good and over summer we have thinned and pulled her mane and know it looks a lot smarter, is commented on now for how good it looks, and is all ready to be plaited for our opening meet  but as I said I personally don't think it's acceptable for a master to turn up unplaited, I would think it could cause you to loss some respect off some subsrcibers.


----------



## Hunters (28 October 2011)

It is all down to organisation.

It cannot be new to you that you were going to be attending the OM.  You have had months to prepare for this.  It wouldn't instill a great deal of confidence in me, should I have made great effort to turn up impeccibly turned out and the master hasn't bothered.  

I would consider it bad form/manners to your host & landowners & would certainly give me the impression that you were not efficient, let alone capable of organising a great days hunting.

If you can't sort it - then go on foot rather than embaress yourself.  It is the gift of the meet giver and landowners that enable hunts to hunt.  What bad manners to arrive looking badly turned out.


----------



## mirage (28 October 2011)

Our new pony went to Opening Meet and as the daughter of a member of hunt staff was riding her,she had to be immaculate.The people we bought her from had to get an experienced person with a lip twitch to pull her maneas she hated it so much,or so they said.We managed it with just one experienced groom doing it and no twitches or sedatives,the pony,who is a fidget arse at the best of times stood quietly and was pulled and plaited very quickly.It can be done.

Good luck.


----------



## Stark Dismay (29 October 2011)

One of your whips is on a borrowed horse that she has been told she can hog or plait as she prefers. You should see the amount of work she puts into making him smart! Perhaps you could get some tips from her.


----------



## Hunters (30 October 2011)

Stark Dismay - Well Dopne - You are obviously holding up standards - Grip Hard & Kick on


----------



## Goldenstar (31 October 2011)

OP Are you for real !!! it's Sunday there's loads of time to sort this trim it with trimming scissors and plait it get a grip.


----------



## Orangehorse (31 October 2011)

Try a Solo Comb to think it out then you could plait it.  If you keep using the comb you can keep it thinned out and short.  I know it isn't the same as pulling, but it is quick and gets a result in a hurry.


----------

